# Slovene: Origin of few words



## pastet89

Živijo,
se zanimam odkod oziroma iz katerega jezika prihajajo naslednje besede, ker sem že ugotovil da niso nemške izposojenke. Prosim, če nekdo ve točen izviren jezik, da tudi navede ustrezno izvirno besedo v izvirnem jeziku.

Besede pa so:
froc - otrok
magari - celo
fejst - zelo, lepo
fentati - ubiti, zlomiti

Predpostavljam pa da so izpeljanke zarad tega da so samo pogovorne besede.


----------



## Panceltic

*froc* je iz nemške besede _Fratze_ ('razposajen otrok')
*magar(i) *je iz italijanske besede _magari_ ('celo'), ta pa je prevzeta iz grške _μακάρι
_*fe(j)st* bi znalo biti iz nemške besede _fest_ ('trden')
*fentati, fendati, fundati* iz italijanske besede _affundare_ ('potopiti')


----------



## pastet89

Hvala lepa !

Kaj pa "ratati"?


----------



## Panceltic

*(g)ratati* < nemško _geraten_ 'uspeti, posrečiti se'


----------



## pastet89

OK, hvala še enkrat


----------



## Panceltic

Ni za kaj, vprašanja dobrodošla


----------



## pastet89

Btw, what would be the dual and plural declination in all cases of "froc"?
I just know that the plural nominativ is irregular, e.g. "frocovje".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mod note: Thread closed. Next time please open separate threads for each word (see rule 2). The forum needs to be easily searchable for future users.


----------

